# Nissan Leaf axles and CV joints



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

My guess is that those two dimples on the end of the grooves are where they compressed the metal to hold the rollers in. You could probably take a Dremel to the grooves and open them back up and the rollers would roll out.

Bill


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

I think you're right. I'm afraid to get metal shavings everywhere, but I guess I'll stuff it with rags and clean the hell out of it when it's apart...


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Dremel? lol. Real men use die grinders 😂


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

i think you have to remove the axles from the car before disassembly of the CV joints. May require use of a slide hammer with an "L" bracket. Shouldn't require any sort of grinding to take the CV apart.


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

The Leaf CV housing is a weird one, I think. Those dimples do indeed seem to be there to keep the joints in. Once I ground them away, the joints rolled right out. After that, I got the joint off the axle by removing the circlip and hitting it with a drift and hammer.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

So, what's next for the axles?


----------

